
Public Data Release of Stack Overflow’s 2018 Developer Survey - supermdguy
https://stackoverflow.blog/2018/05/30/public-data-release-of-stack-overflows-2018-developer-survey/
======
supermdguy
Kaggle dataset link: [https://www.kaggle.com/stackoverflow/stack-
overflow-2018-dev...](https://www.kaggle.com/stackoverflow/stack-
overflow-2018-developer-survey)

